# mini wood barter convention



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I will be headed to @Schroedc place the first weekend in march to complete our trade for his lathe. I have spoke to him and he has offered to host a mini wood barter convention in his shop for anybody to make the trip. From what I gather he is south of I-90 just a little west of La Cross Wisconsin. I have also spoke to @rob3232 and plan on hanging out with him while I am that way. 

@Final Strut I will be traveling thru Baraboo on my way

@RusDemka will you be around? 

I know there are a few other members in that area but I am drawing a blank atm. 

Anyone interested in joining us drop me a line. I am undecided about bringing just a truck or a truck and trailer. Either way I can load it to the max with cool trade material if we wanna make it a swap/convention.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## ButchC

Great idea. @Gdurfey and I were talkin about doing this here in Colorado some time soon.

Butch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ButchC said:


> Great idea. @Gdurfey and I were talkin about doing this here in Colorado some time soon.
> 
> Butch


You guys are getting quite a cluster of members out there. It will be super awesome if we can make these types of gatherings a regular thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RusDemka

hey thats not a bad idea. i think i will plan on joining you, its npt a short drive but i think we can make it work. maybe i can too put together a trade, i dont drive a truck though lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I think that is pretty cool planning. I had fun playing in Woodlove's shop and swapping lies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

Great idea Greg! It's always nice to meet fellow members/wood junkies. I hope that you don't expect a clean shop Man this is going to be fun


----------



## Mike1950

Hey i am about 5 mi south of I/90  it is the 1400 mi east that causes a slight problem.  Sounds like fun!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

rob3232 said:


> Great idea Greg! It's always nice to meet fellow members/wood junkies. I hope that you don't expect a clean shop Man this is going to be fun


Lol! How does that saying go?? He who has a messy shop shouldn't......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Mike1950 said:


> Hey i am about 5 mi south of I/90  it is the 1400 mi east that causes a slight problem.  Sounds like fun!!!


You might have to hit the road a little earlier but stop on by. Bring some maple to trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

OOOHHH boy this sound like fun. I will have to check with the boss in the morning and see if the calendar is clear.


----------



## Sprung

I will soon be living only about 2 1/2 hours west of where Schroedc lives. But I won't be a MN resident and living that close until about the middle of March. However, if there's a meet up there in the future, I could easily be down for it if my schedule would allow it!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Sprung said:


> I will soon be living only about 2 1/2 hours west of where Schroedc lives. But I won't be a MN resident and living that close until about the middle of March. However, if there's a meet up there in the future, I could easily be down for it if my schedule would allow it!


@Mike1950 said he lives right off I-90 also. He could prolly pick you up on the way thru. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove

Im feeling inspired....... looks like all us southern wood hoarders might have to meet up in my shop soon......

And I live about 10 minutes from LEGOLAND Florida so whomever wants to visit could stay locally in a hotel and bring their wife/children and make a fun weekend of it.

Im not hi-jacking your thread..... just letting ya know how awesome the idea of a mini-convention is....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

WoodLove said:


> Im feeling inspired....... looks like all us southern wood hoarders might have to meet up in my shop soon......


My wife is from the Tampa area if I told her the guys were going to be gathering in Florida I wouldn't hear the end of it. We better keep this one under wraps for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

looks like my calendar is clear for next Saturday. Is this being planned as just a one day event?


----------



## WoodLove

Drive the point home Scott....... triple post..... an exclamation point would prolly work too.....lolol j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

I would eliminate your extra post Scott but for some reason my magic wand will not work in this thread????


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> looks like my calendar is clear for next Saturday. Is this being planned as just a one day event?


Yip just Saturday and after shop time is over we will prolly do dinner also.


----------



## Final Strut

Awesome. It is cleared with the boss so you can count me in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> Awesome. It is cleared with the boss so you can count me in.


Sweet!


----------



## RusDemka

this is great, its about a 2 hour drive from were I live, my plans as of today are to be there.. not sure if I will have a lot to trade but it should be fun..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Can you guys think of anyother members who are in the area? I know there is more but i can't remember them off the top of my head?


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Blueglass said:


> I think that is pretty cool planning. I had fun playing in Woodlove's shop and swapping lies.



Hey, I seem to recall being there too! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Looking forward to seeing everyone, Greg- The Lathe is at my house in the garage 5 miles from the shop so depending on time we can do that first or last, For everyone planning to attend here is my location:

The shop is at 322 Mill St, Peterson MN, 55962,

Coming off of I90, take the Rushford Exit, (About the mid point between Rochester and Lacrosse) South on Hwy 43 for 10 miles into Rushford, Go through town, Past stop sign and turn Right on Hwy 16, 4 or 5 miles to Peterson, Turn into town off the highway and I'm up on the right by the post office,

Phone at the shop is 507-875-2239 or my cell is 507-450-6105 for anyone needing directions form other places.

Notice to moderators: personal contact info rule is waived for this post. :-) Kevin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Schroedc said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone, Greg- The Lathe is at my house in the garage 5 miles from the shop so depending on time we can do that first or last, For everyone planning to attend here is my location:
> 
> The shop is at, Peterson MN, 55962,
> 
> Coming off of I90, take the Rushford Exit, (About the mid point between Rochester and Lacrosse) South on Hwy 43 for 10 miles into Rushford, Go through town, Past stop sign and turn Right on Hwy 16, 4 or 5 miles to Peterson, Turn into town off the highway and I'm up on the right by the post office,
> 
> Phone at the shop is or my cell is for anyone needing directions form other places.


You should edit out your personal info out of the post. If you pm the info you can cc everyone in on the message. We want to be the only ones who show up. The Internet crazies aren't invited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You should edit out your personal info out of the post. If you pm the info you can cc everyone in on the message. We want to be the only ones who show up. The Internet crazies aren't invited.




Greg, that info is readily available already on a number of websites, it's my place of business so I like having people come there. My house on the other hand will be a PM only bit of info so the only crazies to show up there will be people from woodbarter..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Hey, I seem to recall being there too! :)


Wish you could have stuck around longer. Was looking forward to seeing some of your work live and kicking.


----------



## Mike1950

One of the bad things about living in the middle of nowhere is most of you live so far away. I have been lucky and met 5 WB's here at my house- the furthest they have came is from texas. You all have fun- wish I could stop by, m

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove

All of you that are meeting up be sure to take pics and let everyone see what kind of shinannigans took place..... always fun to see WB hoarders getting together........ We will do the same when us southerners meet up soon.....


----------



## Johnturner

As it was said -I am a few miles *north* of I-90 but only a scant 1266 miles East (according to Map-Quest.)

As a side note are any of you members planning on going to Totally Turning in Saratoga, NY, March 29 and 30?


----------



## Final Strut

Bad news on my end guys. I am a shift supervisor for Flambeau plastics and I got an email from my boss today informing me and the other two sups that starting next weekend anytime we are running a weekend shift we have to work the first two hours of our shift to ensure the shift gets off on the right foot.  I run the second shift and I am going to have to work from 3:00-5:00. Talk about being seriously peeved. I was not a happy camper when I got that email this morning. So for now it looks like I am out.


----------



## WoodLove

Final Strut said:


> Bad news on my end guys. I am a shift supervisor for Flambeau plastics and I got an email from my boss today informing me and the other two sups that starting next weekend anytime we are running a weekend shift we have to work the first two hours of our shift to ensure the shift gets off on the right foot.  I run the second shift and I am going to have to work from 3:00-5:00. Talk about being seriously peeved. I was not a happy camper when I got that email this morning. So for now it looks like I am out.


That sucks....... Ill let ya come to my get-together when I get a day picked out. lolol


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> Bad news on my end guys. I am a shift supervisor for Flambeau plastics and I got an email from my boss today informing me and the other two sups that starting next weekend anytime we are running a weekend shift we have to work the first two hours of our shift to ensure the shift gets off on the right foot.  I run the second shift and I am going to have to work from 3:00-5:00. Talk about being seriously peeved. I was not a happy camper when I got that email this morning. So for now it looks like I am out.


That's a bummer!


----------



## SENC

I hope y'all can get together. I was fortunate to spend the day today with 5 fellow callmakers from my other favorite forum, THO, chewing the cud, trading tips and lessons, and making chips. Got a great turkey call lesson, and learned some great duck call tips - but mainly enjoyed the company of others with a passion for wood and for calls. We hope to make it an annual event.

Unfortunately, I didn't take a single pic... so unless I can get one of the others to post some it may not have happened. A couple are new members here, so maybe one will back me up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sounds great, I can get on I-90 in about 3 minutes from where I'm sitting ... and it's less than 24 hours drive, so that's not too bad. The tolls, however ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

1489 miles but no tolls for me.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Getting close to the weekend! Have we got a roll call yet?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Here. I have yet to map my rout but my goal is to be up that way before noon (the earlier the better). I will know a more accurate time tomorrow evening.


----------



## Final Strut

I just talked with my boss and because we are running a very limited OT shift this weekend he said it would not be necessary for the supervisors to be here. As long it is still good with my other boss (the wifey) I am in.

@Treecycle Hardwoods. Are you still planning on coming through Baraboo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

I am in for sure. Can't waite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Final Strut said:


> I just talked with my boss and because we are running a very limited OT shift this weekend he said it would not be necessary for the supervisors to be here. As long it is still good with my other boss (the wifey) I am in.
> 
> @Treecycle Hardwoods. Are you still planning on coming through Baraboo?


Yes sir! I will be taking hwy 33 to I-90. I will be getting a hotel in lacrosse and heading home Sunday morning.


----------



## ButchC

> I will be getting a hotel in lacrosse and heading home Sunday morning.



Just in time to bid on the auction??


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

ButchC said:


> [/quote I will be getting a hotel in lacrosse and heading home Sunday morning.



Just in time to bid on the auction??[/quote]
I will be bidding on stuff before then!! I will be home in time to snipe some goodies at the end for sure!


----------



## Final Strut

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Yes sir! I will be taking hwy 33 to I-90. I will be getting a hotel in lacrosse and heading home Sunday morning.



I live about 3 miles north of 33. Maybe we can meet up somewhere and I can follow you over there. I need to be home Saturday night because I teach a Sunday School class. Either that or I will just meet up with everyone there.


----------



## RusDemka

Well, one of my newborn twins is sick, so I have to cancel my trip down there , Scott I will have to ship you the casting pieces. I found another box of some time of burl and has a bunch of worm holes..


----------



## Schroedc

RusDemka said:


> Well, one of my newborn twins is sick, so I have to cancel my trip down there , Scott I will have to ship you the casting pieces. I found another box of some time of burl and has a bunch of worm holes..




I hope it's nothing to serious and your little one feels better soon!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Hitting the road now see ya ' lol soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

I am hoping to head out about 8:00-8:30. Good times await.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

RusDemka said:


> Well, one of my newborn twins is sick, so I have to cancel my trip down there , Scott I will have to ship you the casting pieces. I found another box of some time of burl and has a bunch of worm holes..


No problem Dema. I saw your pm and I will get you my address. It is far more important to take care of those babies. I hope all is well.


----------



## Schroedc

Scott, Greg, And Rob were out today. Thanks to all of you for making the trip, I had a great time and hope to see all of you again. I'll have to find an excuse to head out to Milwaukee in the spring, maybe we do this again with others from out that way?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is the sawdust!!!!!!!! That shop is way to clean- I hope you guys understand if you come here- I have no floor.
Kidding aside- NICE shop and Looks like it was fun.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Finally got home a couple of hours ago! Gonna need to clean the road grime off the lathe but other than that it is all in one piece. I stopped by robs place this morning for a last minute trade before hitting the road home. Thanks Collin for being an awesome host! Your shop and store are way cool. I look forward to getting together again in a few months. 
I will have to get pix of my bounty up tomorrow eve after I get home from my wood turning club meeting.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

Colin, Greg, and Rob, it was great meeting up with you guys. I definitely enjoyed the time. I only wish I could have stuck around a little longer. I am looking forward to maybe meeting up again this spring down at Greg's and make some sawdust. Thanks again Colin for hosting us all. I will try to get some pics up of my trade haul tomorrow. Next time I will be more prepared and have more trade goodies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Looks like a fun time guys, but y'all aren't fooling anyone you know.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Beer and peanuts so yummy!! Scott looks to be making the move on the amboyna in the pic. Collin my want to check there if he can't find it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

